# Infinito tricolore limited edition



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

Any info on that?

I like it

http://www.iltricolore.nl/archives/588

(plus some google search - ebay search)

I would buy it, but I would prefer see through coloured carbon


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

_Looks_ like a one-off custom job based on the 2010 red color scheme. No black "corner wedges" between the red and white. Upon fine read I see that the entry on the Dutch website is from may 2010.

Looks good, but thy Bianchi shall be Celeste.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

That was, I believe, a special limited edition in the Netherlands as the Giro started there last year...


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

...thy Italian made Bianchi frame shall be Celeste.

...thy Taiwanese made Bianchi frame shall be Red.

:thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Interesting, but perhaps less than clever/subtle.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

AnkleChop said:


> ...thy Italian made Bianchi frame shall be Celeste.
> 
> ...thy Taiwanese made Bianchi frame shall be Red.
> 
> :thumbsup:


all are made in taiwan as far as I know. except maybe the titanium frame s9 matta. In my opinion there is no problem as I m sure that the taiwanese bike industry / technology is more advanced than the italian or any other country's. When you have 90% of production in asia, why not?


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

imitsus,

I agree 100% - and that is why I have no problem with my red 61cm Bianchi Infinito frame being built in Taiwan. Colnago's are built there too (I was considering a red CLX 2.0)

:thumbsup:

And I must say that the Infinito in the Italian tricolors is GORGEOUS!


----------

